# Best Laptop to buy under Rs.1 Lakhs?



## soumya (Jan 27, 2013)

1) What is your budget? INR Less than 1 lakhs. 


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen



3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell, Lenovo, HP, Sony
b. Dislike:


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? Light gaming, browsing, photo editing etc. 


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer? Preferably Full HD 1920*1080

I was thinking about the high end Dell Inspiron 17r Turbo.


----------



## ninad2012 (Jan 27, 2013)

I dont think you should look elsewhere than alienware. Will complete all your requirements better than any other laptop out there.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 27, 2013)

Which config of the 17r have you chosen.





ninad2012 said:


> I dont think you should look elsewhere than alienware.


Not recommended. Look everywhere else. Even the Alienware model costing 84k is a moderate config. Other brands have lot lesser price.
Alienware not needed for light gaming.


----------



## soumya (Jan 27, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Which config of the 17r have you chosen.
> Not recommended. Look everywhere else. Even the Alienware model costing 84k is a moderate config. Other brands have lot lesser price.
> Alienware not needed for light gaming.



This one

Inspiron 17R Turbo - Inspiron 17R TURBO (7720) - Dell


----------



## RON28 (Jan 27, 2013)

under 1Lakh, i would recommend Asus G75W series for gaming, but you have to pay taxes and custom duties, to get it from US website, inclusive all taxes laptop won't cross 85K.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 27, 2013)

^ +1 and -1 for Dell AV 
A guy at TDF bought Asus Gaming lappy check the thread too!
Google for the link


----------



## soumya (Jan 27, 2013)

What about the Dell Inspiron 17r SE?


----------



## RON28 (Jan 28, 2013)

Dell Inspiron 17R is a little kid in front of that ASUS gaming lappy


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 29, 2013)

+ 1 to ^^


----------

